# Beethoven op.132 V. cello part



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll post the question here as well. Does anyone know of a recording or video performance of Beethoven's op.132 string quartet last movement with the cello playing the extremely high 1st violin unison bits in the written register. The high parts seem to usually be transposed down the octave, which is not too bad as the violin is still playing the higher part. I just really want to hear what it was intended to sound like.

The cello part is very high, which is why it is transposed down, but not impossibly so.








Thanks


----------

